# Andrew Gray on those who slight salvation by seeking it under the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 30, 2020)

The first sort of persons who are slighters of this great salvation, are those persons who go about to establish their own righteousness, and will not submit to the righteousness of Christ; (in a word) it is that sort of persons who think they may win to heaven by a Covenant of Works, and will not take the Gospels way of travelling to heaven in the Covenant of Grace. And surely there is not a person here who hath not that cursed inclination to be as little obliged to Christ (for his salvation) as he can; we would go to heaven without _the way,_ which is Christ. And (believe me) there are many in this Congregation who go thus about to establish their own righteousness. And I shall propose six sorts of persons who fall under this first rank.

The first sort are those who trust on their own civility, and think that will carry them to heaven; those are the persons who go about to establish their own righteousness. Say they, I defy the world to say any thing to me, _I was overmore an honest man_ and I trust therefore that I shall go to heaven; but I say to thee, (O Atheist that thou art) thou shalt never win to heaven by those means, till thou come to Christ with this, _All my righteousness is like filthy rags._

The second sort are those who build their confidence upon their denial of their good Works, but yet come never this length to make use of Jesus Christ. ...

For more, see Andrew Gray on those who slight salvation by seeking it under the covenant of works.


----------

